# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  All Human Paleolithic and Mesolithic DNA ever discovered

## Fire Haired

_Paleolithic

Europe
__mtDNA 37,985-12,500ybp number of samples=21
__U=12 57%(U5=6 28.5%(U5b=3 14.2%(U5b1b=2 9.5%, U5b2b1=1 5%), U2=1 5%, U8a=1 5%, U2/3/4/7/8/9=1 5%
H=7 33.3%(almost defintley H=2 9.5%, H17=2 9.5%, H6=1 5%)
HV=1 5%, N probably decendants=1 5%
__
37,985ybp: one U2 kostenki (western European Russia)

31,155ybp: two U5's and one U8a from Dolini, Vestinice Czech republic (central Europe)

28,000ybp: one H from Gravettian culture in Paglicci cave fogia, Italy (far southern Italy)

26,000-33,000ybp: one R* CRS from Gravieten culture Wales very good chance of being H usulley R* CRS is reported as H but we cant say it is for sure H

25,000ybp: two H17 or H27 in Gravettian culture Sunghir central part of European Russia this one is controversial but it had 16129A in CRS which means it was for sure either H17 or H27, 

24,000ybp:Gravieten culture in paglicci cave (far southern Italy) one N or decendant from mtDNA N is very old it is 80,000-110,0000 years old it is one of the first mtDNA haplogroups to be born outside of Africa today subclades of N are almost only found in east Asia, Australia, India, north Africa, and parts of the middle east from what we know none are native to Europe and N subclades are very rare so this may have had a Caucasian descendant of N so the possibilities are U,RO,HV,H,JT,J,T, 

20,000-18,000ybp: Solutrean Nerjia, Malaga Spain(south central tip of Spain) one for sure in RO family and R*CRS which means it almost defintley had H and mtDNA H is in the RO family it is the granddaughter of RO and one U, 

15,400ybp: Magdalanien culture hohler Fels cave in Swabian Jura Germany(southern Germany) three U, 

15,000ybp: Magdalanien culture Cantabria, Spain(northern Spain) two H samples one H6, 

14,000-13,400ybp: Oberkassel Germany(north western Germany) two U5b1, 15,000-11,000ybp:Paglicci cave southern Italy one U2/3/4/7/8/9

16,000-10,000ybp: late EpiGravettian culture Continenza Italy one U5b2b1


_
_Morcoo (North west Africa) 12,000ybp__21 mtDNA samples from 12,000ybp

__H/V/U=12 57%, H=4 19%, H/V=3 14%, V=2 9.5%_
_Northeast China 40,000-42,000ybp
__One mtDNA sample in Tionyuan cave in northeast China__ B4’5_ _and other genetic information from SNP’s this person was in the ancestral population of modern east Asians, native Americans, and Polynesians but he or she could have been forming into the ancestral group of native Americans or another Mongloid group but the mutations where not formed yet he or she was most related to modern east Asians
_
_Here is how those SNP’s from Tionyuan with modern humans


North America Oregan
two 14,300 year old mtDNA samples from Oregan one had B2 and one had A2

Mesloithic

Europe
10,500-5,650ybp N=39
U=26 66.7%(U5=17 43.5%(U5b=12 30.8%(U5b2=7 18%(U5b2c1=2 5.8%), U5b1=3 8%) U5a=4 10.3%(U5a1=1 2.5%, U5a2=1 2.5%), U4=7 18%, U2e=2 5%, 
H=7 18%( almost defintley H =1 2.5%), H/V/HV=1 2.5%
C1=3 7.7%
N=2 5%(N1b=1 2.5%, N5=1 2.5%
austomnal DNA from 7,000 year old Mesolithic La Brana man in northern Spain, and two 5,000 year old hunter gathers in Sweden where both most related to modern north Europeans mainly Sami and Finnish in Scandinavia they had way more European blood than modern Europeans do 


Conclusion on results 

_The _40,000-42,000ybp mtDNA B4'5 in northeast China shows it was Mongoloid and haplogroup B is still popular in modern Mongoloid people and B4 is the most popular subclade and other types of DNA shows_ it was not in any specific Mongoloid group it was in the ancestral family of all Mongoloid people today it probably shows that mtDNA B is older because it already had a subclade of a subclade 40,000-42,000ybp they estimate the haplogroup is only 50,000 years old. the _A2 and B2 in the mtDNA in Oregan from 14,300ybp shows that this was a ancestor to native Americans_ because these two groups dominate native Americans today but it could not tell if this had the specific native american subclades because B2 and A2 are found in other Mongoloids the mtDNA in *Paleolithic Europe had typical Caucasian mtDNA haplogroups H and U and also a HV mtDNA H is 40% of most modern Europeans and 20% in middle easterns mtDNA U is about 15% of Europeans and middle easterns* _and they had specifically European subclade U5, H6, and H1b._ the mtDNA in North Africa shows that people from _spain migrated to north africa they where already able to predict this by looking at modern north Africans mtDNA but this proves it because two of the remains had mtDNA V which is only about 15,000-20,000 years old and originated in Spain and is very rare outside of europe but it is also found in north Africa this group migrated acroos Europe and north africa 10,00-15,000ybp and spread mtDNA H1, H3, V, and U5b1 and about 10-20% on average of European mtDNA comes from this group_

Also this shows that mtDNA_ H which is the most popular mtDNA haplogroup in Europe today was in Russia 25,000ybp and far southern Italy 28,000ybp and probably Wales 26,000-33,000ybp and Spain 20,000-18,000ybp and H_ which originated in the middle east has been predicted to be only 20,000-25,000 years old these remains mean it is much older than that it already had a Subclade H17/27 in Russia 25,000ybp this mean mtDNA _H is probably 40,000-45,000 years old_ this also means H's ancestors like HV and RO are probably both over 50,000 years old and this means one of the first two non African mtDNA N is probably over 70,000 years old and that humans left Africa alot earlier than we thought before

Also this shows mtDNA _H was definitely in Paleolithic Europe_ _and proves the theories that all of it came in the Neolithic age 6,000-10,000 ago wrong and the most popular H subclades in Europe H1 and H3 originated in Spain 15,000-20,000ybp and most of H in Europe probably was in Europe before the Neolithic age_ mtDNA U was dominate in Paleolithic and Mesolithic Europeans and groups like X,K,I,T,J probably did not come till the Neolithic age and Europeans where just U, H, HV, V, and N the mtDNA C1 is a mongliod group and was ina 7,500 year old hunter gather in northeast Russia it is probably from the earliest Uralic speakers who migrated to northeast Europe about 7,500ybp they also brought Y DNA N1c1

mtDNA _U5 was by far the most popular subclade and U5 is predicted to be 55,000-60,000 years old and it originated in Europe so most of their mtDNA is from probably the first Europeans_ _and U5b was by far the most popular subclade of U5 mtDNA U was almost the only mtDNA haplogroup of hunter gathers in central and northern Europe 7,000-5,600ybp_ but that does not represent all non farming Europeans like people say but the same subclades of U popped up in Spain, northeastern Russia, Italy, Germany groups like U5b2 and U5b1 kept popping up which means all those hunter gathers where related and it was not just random these groups kept popping up today the _Sami people in far northern Scandinavia have about 40-50% U5b1b1 which is their own unique subclade it is estimated as 8,000 years old Sami peoples ancestors where hunter gathers at this time and lived around the area these bones where found so they are probably the last Europeans with mtDNA gene pool like Mesolithic hunter gathers_ and U5b1 even was in Paleolithic remains in Germany from 14,000ybp and U5b2 was in Paloithci Italy from 16,000-10,000ybp and a U5 was in czech republic from 31,155ybp so those Mesolithic hunter gathers in Europe who where dominated by U came about 100% from Paleolithic Europeans but mtDNA U was not the only haplogroups of_ pre Neolithic Europeans H was definitely just about as popular as today_ it is impossible to give a very accurate prediction of what pre Neolithic European had because we only have about *32 mtDNA sample from before farming became dominate in Europe* and it was a mixture of mtDNA H and U but the majority had U mainly U5 and U5b but those U sample mainly came from the same spot in northeast Russia it does seem like though that hunter gathers in Europe during the Neolithic age and right before it where dominated by mtDNA U but all pre Neloithci Europeans where not dominated by U as much and most of the H that is in Europe today was definitely present.
austomnal DNA from Mesloithci Europeans also shows they had more European blood than most modern europeansand about 50% at least of modern of Europeans mtDNA was in Paleolithic Europe at least 35,000ybp and those theories that modern Europeans come from Neloithci middle eastern that exterminated the natives is wrong

----------

